# Springfield, OHIO



## wildmushroomnakedfairy (May 3, 2015)

Just wondering how many are having good luck in the Clark County Greene County area?


----------



## mrtony (May 6, 2015)

Not too bad Wild, kinda slow because of weather but hopefully rain we had will help.


----------

